# Stuck on 16-bit color



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi All...I could really use some help!!! My computer is stuck on 16-bit color and 640x480 pixal.I tried changing the color,but it just restarts in the same.
Someone PLEASe HELP ME!!!Thanks


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Assuming your not running Windows ME, try this, restart the PC and keep tapping F8 during the bootup. You want to start tapping F8 after the drives are recognized on the screen but before the Windows splash screen appears. A startup menu with 6 options should appear. Use SafeMode option to start Windows. Once Windows starts in SafeMode do this,

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to DisplayAdapter. You'll now see the name of your video card appear underneath. Write down the name. Now right click on the video card and select Remove. Restart Windows, Start>Shutdown>Restart and let it boot into Normal mode. It will reinstall the video card. 

Let us know what happens. If that does not fix it then you need to get the video card driver from the makers website or you should have a CD with the drivers that came with the PC.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Welcome agukids, it sounds like you are going to either need to re-install or upgrade your video drivers.

Do you know what kind of video card you have? Do you have either the cdrom that came with your computer/motherboard or video card if you purchased it separately?

[Edited by AcaCandy on 05-07-2001 at 09:16 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi again- I tried what Bryan told me to do and it didn't work,does anyone else have any suggestions?PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are going to have to give us a bit more information about your video card, computer, etc. Did the video card come with the computer, did you install it afterwards, etc.?
What make and model computer do you have?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

the video card is-Intel(R)810 Chipset Grafics Driver 4.11.01.2523
my computer is a V2 Premier,Win98

The video card did come w/ the computer installed.
If you need any other info let me know...your help is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You should be able to download and reinstall your drivers from here 
INTEL810CHIPSETGRAPHICSDRIVERS


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi BrianF-So how do I go about doing this.Do I just go to that site and downlaod it and it'll fix the problem or what else do I need to do? Thanks!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok I found another post where the person was having the same type of problem and this is what it said to do and I am wondering if I should try it too....
go to the site to downlaod the new drivers(which I am doing right now)
And then go to my device manager go to grafic card and click driver tab and click update driver button and then follow the directions.
Should I try that too?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok that problem is fixed by installing new drivers!!!But my sound card isn't working either and I just realized it!!! I guess it happened when that happened!!! Any suggestion on how to get that working again!!! Thanks for helping!!!!
also my computer is running slow now!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

well Now I don't have any sound and it told me to go in my control panel and reinstall,but "MY Computer"freezes up everytime I try to get into it!!!
Also everytime I restart my computer,I get either of these 2 illegal errors-Hkcmd and Igfxtray. 
Can someone PLEASE tell me what I need to do!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try starting in safe mode, tap the F 8 key while the computer is starting and choose safemode.

Then start button, run, type msconfig and hit ok.
Go to the start up tab and disable anything that closely resembles those two items (uncheck them)...actually, you can post back what all you have there starting up as well, and we can work on cleaning up that area.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok well I finally got back on the internet to post this,but my computer is still really messed up!!!! I keep getting illegal errors left and right and freeze ups and also now I can't work my internet explorer fo some reason!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

If you go to start/settings/controlpanel/system/device manager any yellow or red indicators.

Have you ran an antivirus scan lately, if not, would be a good idea


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

nope there is no yellow or red indicators an its not a virus either!!! Any other suggestions....I just want to let all you who have helped me,Thanks!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Do you have drivers for your sound card, if you do I would delete it from device manager, reboot, and reinstall the drivers. Also any error messages you get write down and post back here.
You also might want to reinstall direct x.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok Everything seems to be back up and running fine again....except my sound card is missing from the device manager and that must be why its not working...so how do I get that back?I must have deleted it yesturday when I deleted the other thing!!! If only I could figure this last thing out and I should be all set!!!How do I reinstall it?I don't know what to do!!!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

if I get any other errors I will post them and also I will download directX....But where do I go to download that?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I know you said it's not a virus but what anti virus program did you use to scan your drive and what version number is it?

As far as the sound,

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Scroll down til you see "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Click on the "+" next to it. Is anything listed underneath that catagory?

BTW, what happened to the PC before all of these problems started to occur?

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 05:27 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I know its not a virus cause I know I am the one who messed it up!!!! 
As for the sound,I think I deleted it somehow!!!there is a blank spot where it should be,is there anyway I can bring it back or what should I do!!! I am so upset w/ myself...this all started cause I was trying to get rid of someother stuff in device manager.I should have just left everything alone!!!
If anyone knows how I can get my sound card back on device manager.....PLEASE let me know!!!Thanks!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

If it's not onboard sound, shutdown, remove the card, reboot, shutdown, reinstall the card, reboot, hopefully it will recognize and install but you will probably still need drivers for it unless you get lucky and windows finds them.
Not sure if it will work but give it a try.
If it's onboard sound, look in your bios for an option to enable


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Thanks so much brianF,but I have no idea what you mean lol,how do I find out if its offboard,onboard sound ? and also what is my bios...where so I go for that?Thanks!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

To determine if it's onboard sound or not, look at the area where the speakers plug into, is it located in a row of slots(pci slots)or is it located closer to your parrelell port connector that your printer connects to. ie: your monitor probably plugs into the onboard vid connect so it would not be on a pci slot card.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Since it appears you have onboard video, I think there's a real good chance you also have onboard sound. Do you happen to have a booklet or CD that should have come with the PC that has drivers for the motherboard? Or at least the booklet so you can figure out what make/model# motherboard you have?

What model number V2 Premier do you have? What make/size CPU do you have?

Do you see your PC listed  here?

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 09:49 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Yes I have the book right in front of me now,its...P6IWT-ME,I also have the cd.
I didn't see my computer on that list,but I believe its a V-2 preimere,Intel,500mg.

[Edited by agukids on 05-09-2001 at 09:57 AM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That MB has CMI8738 onboard sound. I'd go  here  and download W9X191CFULL.zip

Once it's downloaded, unzip it to a new folder and then look in the new folder for setup.exe and run it to install the sound card. After it's done be sure to restart the PC if the Setup program doesn't restart it for you, so it will load the new drivers.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 10:20 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Well I got it totally downloaded and then a box came up saying....Access to the specified device,path,file is denied.Is there something else I can try????


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

When did the error message "box come up ..."? Right after downloading, during the unzip or during the running of Setup.exe

What did you name the New folder you created to save the downloaded zip file to?

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 11:15 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

the second it dot downloading W9X191CFULL zip
Ididn't name a new folder yet? was I supposed to do that before I downloaded..if so how do I do that?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

First, have you looked to see if the downloaded zip file is on your hardrive?

Start>Find>Files(Be sure the "Look In" box is pointed to the entire c:\ drive), key in W9X191* and press enter.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 11:18 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

How do I look to see if its on the harddrive?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files(Be sure the "Look In" box is pointed to the entire c:\ drive), key in W9X191* and press enter.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

yes it was there...so it did download?Now what do I need to do?Thanks!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

when I clicked on it though this box came up.....C;\WINDOWS\Temp Internet Files\content IE5\ONEW2LP\w9x9191cfull[1[zip is not a valid win32


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I wanted to let you know hwat is uner device manager under sound,just to see if the sound card is really missing or if something else is just wrong w/ it,this is what is under there for the sounds.....
CMI8738/C3DXPCI Audio Device

CMI8738/C3DXPCI Audio Legacy Device
I also wanted to tell you which illegal operation comes on when I turn my comuter on.....HKcmd and this one did til I deleted it from the startup.....Igfxtray

Maybe that will be able to help you!!!! Thanks!!!

[Edited by agukids on 05-09-2001 at 12:08 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The file did not download correctly. Just do this. Insert the motherboard CD and use WindowsExplorer to browse it. What folder names do you see on it? Do you see one called Sound, PCI Sound, CMedia, CMI, etc...?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok when I try to look at the motherboard CD this box shows up.....D:\is not accessable This device is not ready.

But I did see in the windows explorer under the C drive...C-Media...Is that what you meant?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That C-Media folder in c: holds the drivers. Do this,

Restart the PC and keep pressing F8 during the bootup. You want to start pressing F8 after the drives are recognized but before the W98 splash screen. A startup menu with 6 options should appear. Use SafeMode, option 3, to start Windows. Once windows starts in SafeMode do this, Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video and Game Controllers". Right click on each of the devices that appear underneath it and select Remove. Restart Windows in Normal mode. If your prompted for the drivers at startup, point Windows to the CMedia folder in the C: drive by clicking on Browse. Most likely, Windows will be looking for an .inf file. Now here's the key, you need to point it right to the folder that holds the file by using the Browse button and lead Windows to the correct folder. It's not smart enough to search the entire c: drive or subfolders in the CMI folder. It needs to be shown to the exact folder that contains the .inf file that it's looking for.

BTW, it's possible that Windows may locate and reinstall the drivers all by itself. It depends on how the PC was originally setup by the person that installed W98. Anyway, see what happens at the restart. It may not even prompt you for drivers.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 01:05 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok I did what you told me to do and yes,it did prompt me and so I clicked on the c-media and hit enter.Well,It said something like this....PCI Audio Drivers are still missing...So I take it that that is what is missing and the problem.Any other suggestions?Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Open the C-Media folder, are there any other folders inside it? If so, what are the folder names?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok I went to Find:Files and folders and typed in Cmedia and this is what it came up w/.....Name-cmedia-xg In Folder-C;\Program Files\... Size-3,029 Type-Mpeg Audio Modified-8/30/99 Is that what I was supposed to do?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

when I clicked on that though it just brought up my Real Player


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Bryan for your info there is a setup.exe file in the zip, I downloaded it to see


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Yea, I know but they can't seem to get it to download.

Lets go back to the MB CD for a moment. You said the d:\ drive is not accessable. Insert the MB CD, wait about 45 seconds and double left click on MyComputer. Now right click on the CDRom drive and select Explore. What happens? If it still errors, insert any other Data CD you have and do the same thing? Can you read any CDs in the CdRom drive?

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 07:43 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

all the CD-roms give me this error.....The DDRAW.DLL file cannot start.Check the file to determine the problem.and the MB one still gives me the other error.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Actually though when I do go to my computer and then right click onthe cdrom and then explore,w/ other cd-roms besides the MB one it opens the box that says what do you want to open it w/.but the MB one gives me the same thing everytime.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I just noticed something from your earlier post. Do you have Winzip or any other program to unzip files? If no, do this,

Go  here and download the evaluation copy of Winzip 8.0. When prompted, select the option to "Save this file to Disk". Once it's downloaded, double left click on it to install Winzip.

Now click on Start>Settings>CP>InternetOptions. Now click on the "DeleteFiles" button. Confirm the deletion by click on "OK".

Now regardless of whether you already had Winzip or whether you just loaded Winzip, go  here  and download W9X191CFULL.zip. When prompted select, "Save this file to disk".

Let us know when you get the file downloaded.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok its installed,but still no sound!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What's installed? When you downloaded the driver files from CMI, what did you do after that?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I downloaded the winzip and then the driver,it is now under the device manager.But then when I turned my computer on this morning a box came up to install it. I hit cancel for now though til I heard from you.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do this and let us know if you find these three things.

Start>Find>Files, key in cmi8x38* and press enter. Does it find it?

Start>Find>Files, key in winzip.log and press enter. Does it find it?

Start>Find>Files, key in desk.cpl and press enter. Does it find it?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

the 1st one was there and winzip.log was not,so I typed in just winzip and it was.And the last one was sthere too.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files, key in cmi8x38_win9x and press enter. Does it find it? If so, double left click on it. Now look for Setup.exe inside that folder and double left click on it to run it. A dialog box should appear that reads "PCI Audio Device Setup for W95/98" in the blue title bar. Leave all of the boxes unchecked and click on Install.

Is that what you did to install the drivers earlier last night? If not, do that. If it doesn't prompt you to restart after it's finish then be sure to restart the PC.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 09:09 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ye sthat is what I did last night


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

you see it under the device manager,under the sound,video and game...but when I turned my computer on this morning,a box came on saying to install it and when I tried it said that it couldn't find it or something like that!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Now you need to be sure that the Sound Card is showing under DeviceManager and there are no Yellow Exclamation marks or Other devices listed.

Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Do you see any Yellow exclamtion marks? Any yellow devices called "Other"?

Scroll down and click on the +" next to "Sound, Video and Games Controller". Do you see a couple devices listed? Write down the first two devices listed.

Start>Settings>CP>Multimedia. Now in the top section for Playback, what does it list under "Preferred Device". Does it match one of the ones you wrote down?

Do you see the little speaker icon in your System Tray? Double left click on it and be sure nothing is muted and that the volume is up.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok this is what was under sound,video,game-

C-Media PCI udio Legacy Device
CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device


Ok Now there is no multimedia or a speaker in my toolbar!!!And there hasn't been since this all happened!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Soi there's no MultiMedia icon on your ControlPanel?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Nope


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do this,

Start>Settings>CP>Add/RemovePrograms. Click on the "Windows Setup" tab. Now, does "MultiMedia" have a checkmark next to it? If not, select it and click on Apply to add it.

If it is selected, double left click on it and be sure all of it's components are selected. If not, select them and click on OK then Apply.

Let us know what you find and if you did have to add anything I described above, then see if the MultiMedia icon has appeared on the ControlPanel and if the speaker icon is now in the systray after you restart the PC.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 10:03 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

well I did what you said and everything already had a check in it and I also restarted my computer t see if it would show up in the control panel and still nothing.

Now though,when I go to my device manager this is what comes up.....yellow ? by Other Devices and under that it has a yellow ? PCI Communication Device.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Right click on the yellow "Other" device and select "Remove". Now right click on the yellow "PCI Communications" device and select Remove.

Now, run the Setup in that driver folder again and be sure to restart afterwards. Something's just not right with the drivers for the sound card but I can't imagine what. It sounds like your doing everything correctly.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 10:50 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

nothing new happened...same thing!!!! When I retsarted my computer,I got the same box!!!! I just hit cancel,cause last time when I acted like I was gonna install it,that is when I got the yellow ?.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi Bryan-I am going to get off the net for awhile,but PLEASE feel free to add anything you can think of!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Go back to DeviceManager and Right click on the Other device and select "Remove". Now right click on the yellow "PCI Communications" device and select Remove. Now just click on Start>Shutdown>Restart. After it restarts, my guess is, those yellow devices should be gone now. Check to see if they are gone. If they do come back then do you have a Dialup Modem on the PC that you never use? That's what that "PCI Comm..." device sounds like.

Anyway, I think I know what's happening with the sound. I just wish you could get the CDRom drive to read that motherboard CD. The sound drivers on it will definitely be the correct ones. Some motherboard manufacturers customize the drivers and the device makers drivers, in your case CMI, won't work.

If you can't get the CD to work, go  here to the motherboard makers website. Now click on Downloads>Drivers. Now find the link for P6iwt-me and click on it. Now you should see the drivers listed. Download these two files, i8738w9x.zip and 8x38hspwin.zip. i8738w9x.zip is the one for sound. Unzip it to a folder and remember the folder name you unzipped it to. Now go back to DeviceManager and highlight the sound card. Click on Properties>Driver>UpdateDriver. Follow the prompts and lead windows to the folder you unzipped the driver to, plus inside that folder will be folders DRV and within that is 98. Inside the 98 folder is cmpci032.inf. That is what windows needs to find to install the driver and you need to point it right to DRV\98 folder or it won't find it.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 06:52 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Well guess what??? You are right about having that extra modem on there...last yr we had our modem get struck by lightening and we had someone come and put a new one in,well ever since then we have had that box show up when we start our computer and that is one of the reasons I messed the computer up,cause I was trying to get rid of it!!!I have to go back yet and finish what you wrote and do what you said!!!!

Except now instead of that box saying the modem it says the PCI thingy.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok Bryan- I nee your help and I am not gonna go any further till I hear back from you.Ok I am stuck at the part were I go into the device manager to update drivers.I need alittle more info from you so I do this part right cause I am kinda confused!!!
ok I am in the part where it asks you what you want windows to do?Search for better drivers or display a list?I need more step to step info from you from this point on so I don't mess it up!!!Thanks!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I need a little more info to lead you through this

Start>Find>Files, key in cmpci032.inf and press enter. Now maximize the window. Now click on View>Details. 

Post the exact path to that file as it reads under the column "In Folder".

BTW, you may find multiple copies so post the complete paths to all you find.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I am really confused.....you want me to tell you everything that came up?Ok here they are....

Name In Folder Size Type Modified
cmpci032 C:\C-Media\W95.. 9KB SetupInfo 1/25/00 
cmpci032 C:\unzipped\w9x " " " " " "
cmpci032 C:\unzipped\i873 18KB " " 3/28/01
cmpci032 C:\unzipped\i873 19KB " " " "


ok this is how far I got before....
I got both things unzipped.And I went to the device manager to Update drivers,but I am stuck at that part.where it says what do you want windows to do....KWIM?I want more step by step info from that point on!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your still not posting the entire path. I guess try this,

Select, "Search for a better", click on Next. Check off only "Specify a Location" and click on Browse. Now click on the "+" next to the C: drive. Double left click on the folder Unzipped, then double left click on the folder DRV then double left click on the folder 98. Click on OK.

BTW, you want the 18 kb one you posted but I can't tell you the entire path because you need to "Pull Open" the "In Folder" window in Find>Files so you can see it all.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 07:46 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok I am to that part,but where do I go from there after I click on the + next to c?what do I click on after that?I am really confused at this point!!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok I will get that for you right now!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok here it is....
C:\unzipped\i8738w9x\drv\98


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Select, "Search for a better", click on Next. Check off only "Specify a Location" and click on Browse. Now click on the "+" next to the C: drive. Double left click on the folder Unzipped, then double left click on the folder I8738 then double left click on the folder DRV then double left click on the folder 98. Click on OK. Follow the prompts. If Windows suggests you keep the old one, say No and install the one I led you to.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok it is now installed..now hat do I need to do? Do I need to restart the computer?
Ok now nothing on my desktop will work!!!! I tried on clicking on everything and nothing works!!!

[Edited by agukids on 05-10-2001 at 08:17 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Don't know what to say about that one. I guess press alt/ctrl/del twice to restart.

Let us know what happens.

BTW, I guess then you have to be posting right now from another PC? Did it install the driver with no errors? Where did it freeze? What was on the screen when it froze?

If it still doesn't have sound when it restarts, I think I'm going to have you boot into SafeMode and remove all of the devices listed under "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" one more time. Then restart the PC into Normal mode. If your prompted for the drivers, let me know what the screen says and I'll lead you through it once more.

I wish I knew exactly what you did when you tried to "remove" the onboard modem from DeviceManager to start this whole thing downhill. Maybe then I could figure out eactly what's happening on the PC. It's tough telling from where I'm sitting in Maryland.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 08:30 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bryan, hate to jump back in here, but have been following the post along since the video problem was resolved. Do you think there may be any IRQ conflicts, like maybe the bios wants this sound card on one IRQ, and windows is trying to put it somewhere else, and thus the freezing problem???


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I had ruled IRQ conflicts out until about 3 posts ago when the picture became a little different then I thought it was. That MB has all onboard devices. I never seen conflicts on a system with all onboard devices. They have onboard video, onboard sound and an onboard modem which I now know was disabled. I guess the question would be, when you went in Device Manager to remove the "old" modem that started this whole thing, did you remove the "new" PCI modem you've been using since the thunderstorm and then have to reinstall it? Is the new modem an Internal PCI modem? If so, maybe the PCI modem is conflicting with the onboard sound after it was reinstalled.

Start>Run, key in msinfo32 and press enter. Click on Hardware Resources>IRQs and then click on Edit>Copy. Now come here and post the list of your IRQs. Also click on Conflicts/Sharing and post that list, too.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I used to live in Maryland!!!LOL
Ok well I restarted my computer and still the same problem!!! The box comes up to install PCI comm.device.
Also,The freezing up stopped!!! I have no idea what that was and no I was not on another PC,I only have one!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I know what the PCI Communications device is. It's your onboard modem that you "disabled" but for right now the sound, Start>Settings>ControlPanel. Do you have a MultiMedia icon?

BTW,do you see an icon on your Control Panel for HSP. It may have a hammer and a cycle symbol on it.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-10-2001 at 08:58 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Intel 82801AB USB Universal Host Controller
3	CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Lucent Win Modem
9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm puzzled now. If you only have one PC and the PC was frozen, how did you post that reply that "Ok now nothing on my desktop will work!!!! I tried on clicking on everything and nothing works!!!" ???


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

IRQ 3	Intel 82801AB USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 3	CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
IRQ 3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 9	Lucent Win Modem
IRQ 9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Settings>ControlPanel. Do you have a MultiMedia icon? 

Also, do you see an icon on your Control Panel for HSP. It may have a hammer and a cycle symbol on it.

Do you have any USB devices on the PC?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

just the icons on the desktop wouldn't work,not the whole computer!!! Ihave no idea!!! And then once I logged off the net to restart the computer they worked again!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

well there is still no multimedia icon and the only one w/ a hammer is internet options.
my husband says that we have our camera for the USB device,and would any game controllers be on that?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I've got to go for a while but maybe someone else will jump in and help.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

That is fine I need to get off this thing for the night anyways!!!It starting to drive me nuts!!!Thanks for all your help Bryan!!!! Its much appreciated!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have only one question/thought...since the USB and the sound seem to be fighting for the same IRQ, when you start your computer, and you will probably need to hit the escape button to bypass the windows splash screen so you can see the information scrolling as the computer starts, can you read anything there, like PCI communication device IRQ ?, USB, IRQ ?, Multi-media, IRQ ?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I will try that...BRB


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

the only one I saw was the multimedia one!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, great, but did it give an IRQ #?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

3


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

well Its 11pm my time here in Florida and i really need to get to bed!!! i think I have had enough of this for the day!!! I will be back tomorrow!!! Thanks again and anything you think of please post and its much appreciated!!! You are all so wonderful!!!  Have a good night!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi I will be on for a liitle bit this morning if anyone wants to help!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I don't have much time to go any further this morning but you could try this and see if the PCI Communications device message goes away.

Right click on the "PCI Communications" device in DeviceManager and select Properties. Now at the bottom select "Disable in this hardware Profile" and click on OK. Restart the PC and see if you still get an error message.

OR

Unzip 8x38hspwin.zip then locate the folder. I'll guess it will be c:\unzipped\8x38hspwin\win9xnt4. Now goto the DeviceManager and right click on the PCI Communications device listed and update the driver just like you tried to do for the sound card. You want to point Windows right to mdmchipv.inf file in the path I listed above. Restart the PC after the driver is installed.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-11-2001 at 11:48 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

when I tried to upzip it,it asked if I wanted to overwrite the file....Do I say yes or no?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You must have unzipped it earlier but I guess it can't hurt to say "Yes".


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi-
Its been awhile since I was here trying to get this problem fixed and it is still not fixed!!!I gave up on it before!!But i would really liek to get my sound back!!!
Well I put my Motherboard Cd in tonight and it works now,so if someone can lead me through what I need to do taht would be great!!!Also under the device manager,under other devices tehre is a yellow ? next to PCI Comm.Device.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Just bumpin this up


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I also just noticed in my control panel that my multimedia and sound icons are back on there which they weren't when we were doing this before!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you connecting to the internet on this same computer?

Is the modem working?

Is anything under sound devices?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Yes I am connected to the internet using the modem on this computer and yes everything is under the sound device


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I just saw the item about the sound icons....is there one in the lower right corner too?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

do you mean on my toolbar by the time?No there isn't


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I was just reading through what Bryan told me to do before and he wanted me to go to multimedia under control panel to see what it said under playback and recording and this is what it says....
Under Playback
Preferred device
No playback device

Recording
preferred device
No recording device

Hope that helps


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, go into the control panel, multi media, and at the bottom, check the box to show volume control on the task bar. Also, tell me what is showing for the devices....when you hit the button for each the playback and recording on the left hand side, do they open up?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you able to scroll down and change them?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

the volume control task bar was already checked and I can't do anything on that whole page.
Here is the devices under the sound....(The 1st 2)
C-Media PCI Audio Legacy Device
CM18738/C3DX Pci Audio device


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, so we are talking about in the multi-media area in the control panel, when you hit the arrow down, these two choices are there? If so, try changing to one of them.

Ok, I think you are talking about the device manager now...if so, that's ok...any yellow exclamation marks on these items? IRQs look ok?

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-25-2001 at 10:13 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Under audio right? well everything on there is so I can't do anything...all the words are in gray or white and unclickable


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try unchecking the use preferred box, and see if there is anything that it'll let you change to....and I'm not sure if you saw that I edited my last post....re-read that and post back info from my last question.

Can you use the drop down arrow to scroll?

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-25-2001 at 10:20 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Oh I'm sorry did you mean device under multimedia?
ok this is what I get under there....Under audio device...
Audio for CM18738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Audio for voice modem serial wave device
and when I click on bothj of those I get this....
Statusriver is enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I know what the problem is now, the item under "other" PCI communication device is part of the modem.....go to that device in control panel, system, device manager, and choose update drivers, then point it to the cdrom that has the drivers on it, you may have to hand feed it by browsing to the right directory on the cdrom for the modem driver.....


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

It won't let me uncheck that
and there is no yellow ? under sound device just that one I talked about before.And I am nopt sure what IRQ's are?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's the one I mean, the one you mentioned before...that is the sound part of the modem which is needed to enable your other sound.....

Go to the driver tab on that device, select update drivers....and go from my last post.....


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok how do I feed the info from the cd?Can you lead me through that? Thanks!!!!
can you explain what I need to look for when I get there?

[Edited by agukids on 06-25-2001 at 10:38 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, like I said, select the tab that says driver, choose update driver, then next, then search for a better one, then where it says specify a location, select browse, scroll to the cd directory that may say modem, it may say win98 first, then a directory for modems, depends on how the cd is set up.....but it should attempt to install "serial wave......for modem device...." and possibly even a joystick device......


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

what folder should I click on when I browse under the D drive?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That sometimes is the tricky part.....look to see what the first level of choices are, if you don't see anything that says, modems.....then look for a folder that says drivers, if that isn't there, maybe win98.....you'll just need to scroll around....you can try just pointing it to the cd and see if it'll find it by itself...if not, it'll say no drivers found, then you can continue to try scrolling thru them yourself.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok this is what is under CMi8x38 folder....
Audio
Audio_ITE-Game
Modem

do I click on themodem one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, give that a try....if it's the wrong one, it will just say that it didn't find anything for the device....then we can try choosing something under audio....but I'm pretty sure it should be with the modem......


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok I installed it and the yellow ? is gone but still no sound


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good, at least the yellow is gone....What did it say it installed, serial wave device, or something similar, correct?

You may have to restart your computer.....then go back into the multi-media area.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

yeah it said serial wave....should I restart the computer then?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok I restarted my computer and it even took the error I always got when I started my computer!!!!YEEEEAAA!!!
Ok now what do I nned to do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I take it you didn't hear any wonderful windows music when it restarted.....ok, let's go back to the multi media area in the control panel, and see what kind of changes we are able to make now......let's get the speaker icon on the task bar first.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Nope no music....
Ok just tell me what I need to do!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Like I said, go back into the control panel, multi-media area, and see if you can do anything there that we tried to do before.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

No the same as before!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go back to device manager and look for conflicts....I have to be offline for awhile, so I'll check back on you later...try scrolling back thru the thread and re-attempting everything else.....look at your devices by connection and see if the sound card is trying to be on the same IRQ number as anything else...I'll check on you later.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Thsi is the sound card....CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device...Right?ok the IRQ for that is 3.These 2 also have #3 for IRQ....
HSP56 AUDIO MODEM RISER (which was installed this morning when I installed that stuff)
Intel 82801AB USB Universal Host Controller

Hope that helps!!!!

Acacandy-I also want to say thank you so much for your time and help!!!Its much appreciated!!!

[Edited by agukids on 06-25-2001 at 01:13 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, sorry, I was off a bit longer than anticipated....electrician working in the house and had a great idea on how to connect one ceiling fan to another one....didn't go as planned.....but....anyhow, back to your problem....

I went all the way back to the beginning of this thread to try to figure out what the problem could be.....I see again, that you have a different modem installed.....so, let's do this....

Go into the control panel, system, device manager, and on the HSP modem thing, check the box to disable this device in this profile.....then let's restart the computer and see what happens.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Sorry your fans didn't work!!!

Ok I did what you said and restarted the computer and now there is a red x thru that modem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that's good...should be red x, and since you are still able to connect....that's the modem you don't need anyhow....

Now, let's go to the multi media area and see if you can use the drop down arrows to select the correct audio devices now......

If you still have the same problem there, post another listing of your IRQs so we can see where everything ended up since the last time you posted them......


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Intel 82801AB USB Universal Host Controller
3	CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Lucent Win Modem
9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AB Bus Master IDE Controller

Same thing w/ mutlimedia
I am gonna be away from my computer for a bit to make dinner but please feel free to post anything you can think of!!Thanks!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, well, since you posted the IRQ listing, I am assuming you still can't change anything in the multi-media area, correct? You are trying to use the down arrows there, correct? 

This is not making any sense to me, so please try to answer all of my questions at this point, very clearly...it's difficult not actually being able to see what you are seeing.....but you should have sound at this point....the volume control at the bottom of your screen should be there, and you should be able to make changes to it.....

If all of the above is correct so far, let's try this, get the cdrom back out, go to the directory you found regarding the sound card, and let's look for a setup.exe file.....It should be around the same area where we were this morning.....Once you find the file, double click it...a blue screen should come up saying that it's ready to install your sound program.....


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Ok I did it!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YOU DID WHAT! IS IT WORKING??????


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

No sorry....I just meant I installed that!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was ready to break out the champagne......Alright, now back to start button, settings, control panel, multimedia......can you use the drop down arrows?????

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-25-2001 at 07:00 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

stil nothing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The arrow button down doesn't work or there are simply no other choices.....? Which one?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

It won't let me do anything....they say No playback device and no recording device and they are none clickable.Highlighted gray.Nothing on that page works.
Under audio right?
Oh I am so ready for some champaine!!!!Let me tell ya!!!!

[Edited by agukids on 06-25-2001 at 07:21 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, since I am running out of ideas here, let's try this:

Go into the device manager where you saw the red x for the other modem.....do the same thing for the USB device, put an x in the disable this device in this profile, then restart the computer and please tell me you have sound!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I hate to say it....But still no sound!!!!
Could it be I need a new sound card?Or anything else you can think of?


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Or what if we tried to take the sound card out of the machine and then put it back in????Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can't hurt to try......remove it in the device manager first.....all items under sound, may be as many as four, get the joystick too if it's there.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-26-2001 at 08:51 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

ok Thanks....I will have to do that tonight though when my husband is home,cause i have no idea what to look for!!!Thanks for all yur help and time!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I just fiddled with my sound card, I have the same one....I got everything to gray out like yours is, and I can still use the arrow right by where it says no playback device....will you try that again....you are positive the arrow isn't letting you drop down to find another selection????

And nevermind about trying to move it to another slot....it's onboard sound so there is no where else to move it.....

After doublechecking my suggestion above, attempt the unistall....

This is from the manual:

It is suggested that you proceed with the un-install procedure:

1. Click "start" button.
2. Select "run" item.
3. Find UINSTDRV.EXE in driver disk under Win95/98 drivers folder.
4. Run it.
5. Follow the on-screen instructions to re-install the hardware.

That file will be on the cdrom, same area where you found the install program....sound, driver, win95-98, drv, then all the way to the bottom.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-26-2001 at 10:58 AM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Thanks for the info I will have my husband look at this and do it!!!I don't mess w/ taking things apart!!!
I took a digital picture of the multimedia properties to post here so you can see I can't do a thing on there under audio.Nothing is clickable or anything!!!!I ahve no idea why!!!I will post that picture in a minute!!!
But anyways thanks for all your help you are great!!!Its great to have people who take the time to help others!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

<img src=http://members.spree.com/funngames/agukids/multimedia_properties.jpg>


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure whether this has been covered, but it wouldn't hurt to do it again.

Go to Add/Remove Programs>Windows Setup>Multimedia>DETAILS.

Is the *Audio Compression* entry checked (and the other stuff as well)? Even if it is, I would suggest removing and reinstalling it by clearing the check, rebooting, then returning to add it. You will need your Windows CD or to point Windows to c:\windows\options\cabs when prompted for a disk.


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion but it didn't work!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry if this repeats what you've done already, but it's a very long thread and I know the efforts of AcaCandy and others have been herculean.

Have you been able to click on the DEVICES tab of Multimedia>Properties, then the + besides Audio Devices and find your Sound Card? Then select it, click Properties and verify it is "enabled" and "use" is selected?

Then do the the same for the entries under Audio Codecs.

This is about the only suggestion I can make that I'm not sure has been covered...


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Yeah we already tried that,this is what it says...Status: evice is enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try the delete idea I had a few posts ago?

The only other thing I can think of, (besides a really big hammer.....  is that the riser card in the computer itself, is not making complete contact or perhaps is not completely inserted tightly.....I've seen this happen with modems as well..(even though they were being recognized, they just simply wouldn't connect) and after being re-inserted, life was wonderful again.....

So, maybe call the husband to service, have him take a look at this possibility........


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I am sooo ready to take the hammer!!!LOL
but anyways we haven't attempted to tear the computer apart yet,but when we do I will have him look into that too.But how do you know which is the riser card...I have no idea what that is?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Guys and gals, until you see the sound card listed under Multimedia>Playback>Preferred Playback device, you'll never get sound. Something's wrong with the card or the driver and since the driver issue has been covered many times, my guess is the onboard sound card/chip is bad. I haven't taken the time to read back over this but have you considered buying a PCI sound card and see what happens? You can get a decent generic soundblaster card for about $25(USA).

[Edited by Bryan on 06-28-2001 at 07:42 PM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bryan, at this point, I'll second that! Even tho, I believe she had sound before she played around with the video card.....

[Edited by AcaCandy on 06-28-2001 at 08:56 PM]


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

I was thinking that I might a new sound card too but like Acacandy said yes I did have sound before I deleted that modem and this all started!!!
I will have to give it a try thoguh w/ a new card!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Then it may be a driver issue but I'm not sure what else to suggest since you've done that quite a few times. Once again I haven't reread this but your best bet is to try to load the sound drivers from the CD that came with the motherboard.

[Edited by Bryan on 06-29-2001 at 06:24 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bryan, we tried that also, what gets me is they show up in the device manager...do you think a windows re-install would do anything? It's about the only thing we haven't tried......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I thought I saw earlier that the motherboard CD couldn't be read by the CDRom drive?

My advise would be to boot into SafeMode and remove the modem, video card and sound and restart to reload them all but that could get into more of a mess than they have now. To be honest, a new $25 PCI sound card would probably be the easiest way to get this over with and fixed.

[Edited by Bryan on 06-29-2001 at 09:18 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi again Byran, yes, at first the motherboard cd wasn't reading, but it seems that problem self-corrected and we were able to install the original drivers for the sound card....everything looks like it is installed, new hardware is found, we just can't get to the point in multi-media where we can choose a playback device....


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

So do you know for sure that if I buy a new sound card that will solve the problem,cause $25 is well worth it to get this problem solved!!!!


----------



## agukids (Apr 24, 2001)

Well I guess someone my husband knows who knows computers well is coming over tomorrow to see if he can fix the problem,so I will let you know what he says!!!Thanks all for your help!!
I hope he finds a solution!!!


----------

